# Tmobile to verizon?



## KaptinKrunK

hello im pretty much a newbe here, can i unlock the t-mobile samsung vibrant for verizon, i have a verizon sim...


----------



## zephiK

No. Verizon SIM cards are only for LTE devices.
Verizon SIM = Verizon only.

Just because it has a SIM slot doesn't mean you can put any SIM card you want in it and works. The radios have to match.


----------



## KaptinKrunK

zephiK said:


> No. Verizon SIM cards are only for LTE devices.
> Verizon SIM = Verizon only.
> 
> Just because it has a SIM slot doesn't mean you can put any SIM card you want in it and works. The radios have to match.


thanks anyways i decided to get a fascinate anyways gummynex rom


----------



## Adelos

KaptinKrunK said:


> thanks anyways i decided to get a fascinate anyways gummynex rom


Why skip the Galaxy Nexus?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## KaptinKrunK

Adelos said:


> Why skip the Galaxy Nexus?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


bec there still 250 or better
i got a fascinate for 60


----------



## Adelos

KaptinKrunK said:


> bec there still 250 or better
> i got a fascinate for 60


Alright. The Fascinate's great nonetheless. I had it before the Nexus and development has been great (it's slowed now since our lead dev left support - on a good note though as he got us a fully functioning ICS rom). I believe we had a almost daily driver a day after source was released.


----------



## KaptinKrunK

who was it bec then tons of thanks, ICS all the way gummy for fassy is clean runs perfect i cant wait for it get in the mail today. once it gets here im going to start helping with the D1 ics project i think, well do what i can lol its not a daily driver yet maybe i can help


----------



## Fulaman

KaptinKrunK said:


> who was it bec then tons of thanks, ICS all the way gummy for fassy is clean runs perfect i cant wait for it get in the mail today. once it gets here im going to start helping with the D1 ics project i think, well do what i can lol its not a daily driver yet maybe i can help


I'm using milestone 4 ICS as my daily driver.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## KaptinKrunK

Fulaman said:


> I'm using milestone 4 ICS as my daily driver.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


for what phone


----------



## Fulaman

KaptinKrunK said:


> for what phone


Samsung Fascinate SCH-i500


----------



## KaptinKrunK

Fulaman said:


> Samsung Fascinate SCH-i500


really really works perfectly i got my gf on gummy for fassy its doing fine


----------



## Fulaman

KaptinKrunK said:


> really really works perfectly i got my gf on gummy for fassy its doing fine


That's awesome, I prefer Milestone 4 because you can send MMS over wifi and it works. It's the only MTD rom that I am aware of that is capable of this on the Fascinate.


----------



## KaptinKrunK

i was using 0.7.6 on her phone now im about to boot the newest one on my fassythat just got here wish me luck i know mms isnt going to work on this rom but oh well you can use another app for mms like voxer or shizza EMAIL the pic lol after i test 0.8.X ill be testing codename android 1.5.5


----------

